# I did it, Carley's 1st RMB



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice I could not have done it without you guys. I started with one piece of chicken and Carley, though confused, did like it. I loved hearing those bones crack... ( that sounds so awful ) but just knowing she was cleaning her teeth was great. She was such a lady, ate very slow and careful, never touched it with her paws or legs...lol I am going to wait and see if it upsets her tummy, if not, I am going to give her one more piece tom. How often do you think I will need to feed raw to keep her teeth clean?


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad she ate it! What piece of chicken did you give her?

I tried it today with Riley, too! I gave him a leg quarter and he just sniffed it and walked away! 

Gave another LQ to my other dog and he licked and licked for a while before he realized he had to BITE it! Once he realized that...it was GONE! But, Riley is the one with teeth problems! I was really hoping he'd eat it!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I gave her a big thigh, with the skin removed. She licked it at first and walked away. I picked it up and sort of pulled it apart a bit and gave it back to her. She took it and slowly ate it. She was so funny, did not want to touch it with her paw. She needed too, it was hard to eat and not touch... she would lift her paw , but then change her mind. Finally she layed down with her front legs wide apart, so not to touch it and ate it. I had to laugh.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I will definitely try again with Riley then...maybe he will change his mind next time. I feel like I needed something smaller than a LQ though...maybe that would make a difference? But, since he didnt even touch it...I dont know if something smaller would have mattered!

Anyway, dont mean to overtake your thread! I'm really glad she's eating it! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the post Carley's Mom - I need some moral support. I'm on the verge of taking the plunge with Angie for exactly the same reason you did, teeth cleaning benefits. I've been brushing Angie's teeth the best I can, but just today I saw the very beginnings of that unwanted dark yellow color on her back molars. If raw bones can take that away, I will be happy.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

A back may be easier for them to start with. Smaller bones that crunch readily. When they have that down chicken or turkey necks are great. It is well worth it as you will quickly see a noticeable difference in their teeth. I try to give a bone at least every third day.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats on taking the plunge!

Mine eat raw all the time, so I can't comment on minimum frequency for clean teeth, but I can tell you that the "bonier" cuts are the most effective for that purpose: chicken backs and, for the more experienced raw dog, pork neck bones. (Though they can be completely consumed, pork neck bones are hard and quite a chewing experience, which is why I recommend them for dogs used to raw and whose systems are "used to" digesting the bone.)

A lot of people like to give chicken feet for the cartilage in them; it's supposed to be beneficial to the joints.

Good luck! Keep it going!

--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think I could find chicken backs here. I guess I could buy a whole chicken and cut it up. Is that what you mean? Thanks.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I couldn't find chicken backs around me so I cut them up myself - the first time with a cleaver which is way too hard; I have found kitchen shears work better. If you have a good butcher around you he may do it for you. I only did the chicken backs a few times to help Swizzle get the hang of eating RMB. After that I mainly feed chicken and turkey necks which may be too challenging to your dog before he has eaten a few meaty bones and gotten the hang of it. Swizzle caught on quickly and devours his bones. I find it amazing that I never see a trace of bone in his poop. I always take the skin off; I don't see the need for all that fat. I do think if your dog is reluctant they may need to have it offered a few times to get over the fear of trying something new. If you are offering something too big that may put your dog off it also. I gave Swizzle half a chicken back - a whole one would have been too much. Once they catch on they love it. Swizzle quivers with happiness when he gets a RMB; it is adorable.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh wow! Carley's Mom...I thought you were going to be my partner in crime and hold off on the bones! haha I just can't do it yet...he's just a babyyy! haha


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Congrats Carley's mom! It's a good feeling when you know your dog is enjoying something new. I think dogs who are put off by RMBs at first are just not sure. When they get the hang of it, it's exciting to figure out what RMB you will feed next! I've seen the small hens, I guess cornish hens, in the grocery store and was thinking about feeding this to Leroy. I guess for those starting out with the RMB, a whole cornish hen would be more advanced? If you feed this and some organ meat on the side, it's a complete meal! Leroy eats quail stuffed with tripe no problem. I'll really have to see if I can find pork necks bones like Quossom mentioned. I have a whole duck in the freeze with all its organ meats... we'll see how he does with that! That thing is huge! The size of a turkey (I will only feed half at a time.)

Carley's mom - rib bones are very fun treats for the dogs! The rib bone is hard so they will just eat the meat off around the bone. Nice teeth cleaning action!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have beef ribs and turkey necks in the freezer. I was told to start with chicken so I did. I am going to cut up a whole chicken next. Thanks for all the encouragement from everyone.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

We had a duck for dinner on Saturday and I gave Sisko the neck. I kept an eye on him,but must have blinked, because it was gone in a flash. All day he kept going back to the place he had eaten it, looking at me hopefully, as if another one might appear. I tried him with beef back ribs (a slab of 3) a few days ago and he sniffed them but wouldn't chomp. I think I should have tried searing it quickly to get a bit of appetizing smell on the outer surface. He was getting chicken quarters before but it is hard to get him to eat them inside where I want him to (like on a towel) and the weather has not been good for outdoor dining. His teeth really need some rehab work so I've got to try to keep at it. We'll be moving soon and any new place we buy will not be carpeted and will have a covered outdoor area for dog picnics.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

We are at it again ! I got a whole chicken and had the butcher cut it up for me! Gave Carley 1/2 of the back as soon as I got home. I also put a childs sweatshirt on her to keep her clean... not that I needed too, she is so careful not to touch it... makes me laugh. This time, she wasted no time, she loved it, licked the towel after her meal was gone. Thanks again for all the help. I am just about over my fear... of chicken anyway. LOL


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds like all is going well for Carly. Sisko is still sniffing the grass where he had his duck's neck days ago. He is currently working his way through a 30" long odor free bully stick. I let him have it for 30 to 40 mins then put it away. His teeth are looking better already.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Sis, give that baby another neck...lol Glad his teeth are looking better. I have given Carley the bully sticks too. They do help. I was under contract with the breeder to have carley's teeth cleaned within 3 months of purchase. I was more than willing to do so, but when I took her for her appt. I was told that she did not need it!!!! I will take her back for another look in 6 months, but I think the RMB's and sticks may prevent it for a long while. I hope so. I hate to put them under for anything.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

That is good news for Carly from the vet. Sisko had a dental done once and he was such a sad sight post-anesthetic that I do not want to do that again. He has had some chicken necks this week, but they are just like having a small taste teasing appetizer. I have some frozen chicken legs and i guess we'll have to find some way to keep him on the kitchen floor with the leg on a towel. I can brush daily and use Petzlife but nothing seems to work like bones.


----------

